# Don't You Just Love Gumtree



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ginger cat free in Camden Town, London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

I have contacted this person and asked them when they are leaving; I have also offered to look after it until they get back. It will be interesting to see what response I get.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you hear the thud?.... That was my jaw hitting the ground...some people just make me *^#@*^#  Grrrrrr :mad2: :mad5:

Please let us know what happens...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I will keep you informed, but don't hold your breath, I've made such offers before and been ignored. Poor cat.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

:mad2::cursing::cursing:

OMG....


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So they can afford a holiday then but cant ask anybody to look after the cat.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd look after it for free poor creature, but they haven't got back to me..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I have sent two emails to Gumtree to say that I am happy to take care of this cat, totally cost-free, for the duration of their holiday. No reponse. So I then rang the mobile number and left two voicemails with the same info...I will pick up your cat and take care of him while you are on holiday...no charge...contact me please when you get this message. No response. I feel so sad for the little guy, am within driving distance and would help out but the owner does not want to know. I cannot do more. Am gutted to tell you the truth.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its sad, you would think a reply would have been polite but some people just dont care.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Its sad, you would think a reply would have been polite but some people just dont care.


The common courtesies pass them by CC, which to be honest would not bother me too much if I had got thro to them about helping this cat..what happens to him now? I can only contact via email or mobile, and they ignore both. Will they dump him in the street? I imagine so.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope they havent dumped the poor thing.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just clicked on the link and it said the the advert is not available any more
Hope the poor cat is ok


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You can't help some people. I imagine (not surprisingly) they have had a few emails/phone calls from people telling them what they thought of them so took the advert off. Can you imagine just giving a cat away because you are 'going on holiday'?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I rarely post on these because I haven't got the words that are of rated....

Its just disgusting it really is...you just wonder how the poor things been treated before this if its so easily given away xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think these people may wish to find a perm home for this cat, ive texted and offered both a temp home or a perm home so will keep updated if i ever get a reply.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Bluddy disgusting! - yet more evidence of the throwaway society we have become. 

Good luck with that CC I bet you don't hear anything, sadly!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly i dont think i will get a reply but i have to try, they are not answering the phone.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't hold your breath CC, I have made four attempts to contact them...I don't think they want to be contacted, so cannot truly work out why they put the ad in.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont know why they advertised either, ive had no replies and i offered a lifelong home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor cat 

Some people do not deserve the pleasure of owning a pet, makes me so angry  they use any excuse to get rid of them


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Poor cat
> 
> Some people do not deserve the pleasure of owning a pet, makes me so angry  they use any excuse to get rid of them


 And it amazes me how many people on Gumtree have 'allergies' to their pets.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Calvine said:


> And it amazes me how many people on Gumtree have 'allergies' to their pets.


Or move to a house where pets are not allowed ....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Calvine said:


> And it amazes me how many people on Gumtree have 'allergies' to their pets.





Jansheff said:


> Or move to a house where pets are not allowed ....


Or have a baby


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The latest excuse ive had is i got a kitten for the kids but they are now fed up with it and want a puppy instead, this makes me so mad.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The latest excuse ive had is i got a kitten for the kids but they are now fed up with it and want a puppy instead, this makes me so mad.


Are you serious...omg!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes sadly im serious, only had the kitten for 5 weeks, kids are 8yrs old, 6yrs and 3yrs but they are asking for a puppy instead.

Sad for me is the kitten is black & white and this colour really struggles to find homes.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yes sadly im serious, only had the kitten for 5 weeks, kids are 8yrs old, 6yrs and 3yrs but they are asking for a puppy instead.
> 
> Sad for me is the kitten is black & white and this colour really struggles to find homes.


Omg I really can't believe it....I am actually shocked a person would do this....

I hope you can find it a home cc xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Or move to a house where pets are not allowed ....


Ah, yes, Jeff, that's another. Or 'I am returning to my country on Thursday..I would like to give my cat into good hands'. Let me out, I've heard the lot.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The latest excuse ive had is i got a kitten for the kids but they are now fed up with it and want a puppy instead, this makes me so mad.


Where are they geographically speaking CC? You think you've heard it all then another one comes along, eh?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The latest excuse ive had is i got a kitten for the kids but they are now fed up with it and want a puppy instead, this makes me so mad.


CC, to be honest, I could not even be polite to people who said that...you should get an OBE just for the fact you are so patient. I rehomed a young cat I was fostering last year, advised them she was timid, I'd had her since I adopted her pregnant mum and she was the only one of the litter left after three years. She was born in my wardrobe. So I said they should put her into a spare room (there was another cat in the house) until she had her bearings, and that altho she was a bit highly strung and timid she was quite kind in her outlook and I had NEVER ever seen her hiss/spit/scratch in the three years since her birth. 
They did _not_ want to keep her separate, contrary to the advice of the person who had known and cared for her for three years. ..me. I was the only person she really knew and who really knew her well, despite which they thought they knew better and it did worry me.They thought it was cruel...my heart sank to be honest. I knew she needed privacy. She was just a bit of a whimp but no bad bone in her body, not one. She needed time to adapt and to adjust. Time and time again I rang to ask how she was (I had become fond of her during her three years with me of course) and they were not very informative. She's fine, she's OK, there's not a problem...then came the day THREE MONTHS LATER... I got the phone call, we want to return her, she isn't happy, in fact she has been living behind the settee for three months. We have not seen her since she came..She is miserable. OK I said, without consulting my charity, bring her back. They could not even catch her and I had to go over there and grab her. I had treated this babe for worms and fleas the week before I took her to them, and was quite shocked when I got her back that when she used the tray, there were live worms (aaaaaaargh) in her droppings. I rang the charity and said I would keep her with me until we could decide her future, and not to put her back on the website....then decided I would keep her here with her Mum (whom I decided to keep after she gave birth).
So she is still here with Mum who, altho she does not adore her, sort of puts up with her but she herself is really happy and shares my bed most nights poor little thing.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor little thing, glad she is back safe with you.
Some people just dont deserve cats.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Calvine, that is so sad  poor girl  

So pleased she's back with you and happy living the life she deserves


----------

